# Chat app



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

At the last meeting, someone mentioned an app that allowed people to offer up plants in a more real-time manner. I just found such a group on the app BAND via a Facebook group. But I searched for this group and didn't see anything. I'm going to be converting a tank to another setup soon and have a massive amount of dwarf hairgrass, and java moss maybe? that I'll be removing without a tank to put it in. Anyone know the details?


----------



## Am2020 (Sep 10, 2019)

Here's the Band group I frequent the most. Would be nice if there was a local plant group but there's probably not enough users for that.

Hey, join our 'USA Freshwater Shrimp and Plants Auctions' group on BAND - The app for groups and communities!
https://band.us/n/a9ae17x3z8p87

Hey, join our 'The Planted Tank' group on BAND - The app for groups and communities!
https://band.us/n/aaa41dxbz2Qc3

Hey, join our 'USA Ornamental Shrimp Auction' group on BAND - The app for groups and communities!
https://band.us/n/aca713x6zereK


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

We used to have an aquatic plant group in the Cincinnati-Dayton (OH) area. We would exchange plants or offer them to the club and you would pay the club $1 for a small bundle. 

Unfortunately, it fell apart and we no longer have the club. 

These were reasonably big cities, close enough together, too, so that we could draw from both cities. We had meetings in members' homes. We had short presentations. It was going well for a while. We joined near the end of it all. 

It doesn't seem that many cities can support an aquatic plant club. We do have an aquarium club in Columbus, and another bigger one in Cincinnati. But a specialized club just for plants doesn't seem to be well-supported around here. 

The online groups might be a workable alternative. If I decide to set up the 90 gallon tank again I will be checking those links out. I'm going to bookmark them for now for possible future use. Thanks!!!

Donald


----------



## EdWiser (Apr 16, 2018)

Thanks for the Band links with Facebook cracking down on sales. Band becomes important.


----------

